# ACS requires academic transcript/mark sheets



## Kutting (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello,

Before submitting my documents to ACS i want to confirm if there is need to submit academic transcript if i have Mark sheets of every year for my Degree with me? 

What difference does academic transcript and Mark Sheet makes?

So will it work if i submit all my Mark Sheet copies as i dont have transcripts. I found some documents that say you have to submit the academic transcript. And some links says academic transcript / Mark Sheets? So there a confusion.

Appreciate your help and Support.

Regards,


----------



## LuckyLee (Oct 28, 2010)

If I understand correctly, ACS needs transcripts to know the syllabus of your Degree. 



Kutting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Before submitting my documents to ACS i want to confirm if there is need to submit academic transcript if i have Mark sheets of every year for my Degree with me?
> 
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Kutting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Before submitting my documents to ACS i want to confirm if there is need to submit academic transcript if i have Mark sheets of every year for my Degree with me?
> 
> ...


In my case i had been submitted Mark Sheets of my all passing degreez, nothing inquired from ACS and got +tive Assessment.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Even I applied to ACS with only mark sheets, transcripts were not asked for.


----------



## Kutting (Jan 4, 2011)

thank you  .Hope that works for me too. Getting transcript out of university is a big pain when you are working and not in city where you comleted your college.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Sending academic transcripts is always a good idea...

Transcripts will have ALL the subjects which you have undertaken in a single page.This makes it easy for the assessor to verify the credentials of the degree/course . 





Kutting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Before submitting my documents to ACS i want to confirm if there is need to submit academic transcript if i have Mark sheets of every year for my Degree with me?
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Kutting said:


> Hello,
> 
> Before submitting my documents to ACS i want to confirm if there is need to submit academic transcript if i have Mark sheets of every year for my Degree with me?
> 
> ...


ACS would require all your semester / Yearly exams marksheets. So if you give it as a consolidated marksheets / transcripts it doesn't matter. As long as atleast one is clearly attested and enclosed with the application.

Good Luck.


----------



## sathish4sree (Mar 28, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> ACS would require all your semester / Yearly exams marksheets. So if you give it as a consolidated marksheets / transcripts it doesn't matter. As long as atleast one is clearly attested and enclosed with the application.
> 
> Good Luck.


I have only my consolidated marksheet, would that be sufficient if I attach by attested and enclosed with the application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sathish4sree said:


> I have only my consolidated marksheet, would that be sufficient if I attach by attested and enclosed with the application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Consolidated marksheet will suffice.

Good Luck...!


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

*Did u get transcript?*



Kutting said:


> thank you  .Hope that works for me too. Getting transcript out of university is a big pain when you are working and not in city where you comleted your college.


Did you get the transcript or used just your mark list ?


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Consolidated marksheet will suffice.
> 
> Good Luck...!


Hi Maddy,

During Visa application, will DIAC also accept Consolidated mark sheet instead of transcript?


Regards


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

*Marksheet or Transcipt*

Hi,

ACS asked me for the "certified copy of the complete and consolidated academic transcript for your Bachelor degree" to submit even though i had submitted all the marksheets ( separately and not as single PDF).
Do I need to get a transcript as I do not have one or I can submit all the marksheets into one single document?
Please help


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS asked me for the "certified copy of the complete and consolidated academic transcript for your Bachelor degree" to submit even though i had submitted all the marksheets ( separately and not as single PDF).
> Do I need to get a transcript as I do not have one or I can submit all the marksheets into one single document?
> Please help



Hi, 

You may use singly PDF contains all marksheets, and give a name transcript during the ACS submission process, and keep your degree separate and give a name certificate. 

I did same and got assessed just in 6 day

Much good luck


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You may use singly PDF contains all marksheets, and give a name transcript during the ACS submission process, and keep your degree separate and give a name certificate.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Am doing it right away. Hopefully they will accept it and gave me a +ve reply. fingers crossed


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Thanks. Am doing it right away. Hopefully they will accept it and gave me a +ve reply. fingers crossed


Certainly they will if all goes well.

All the best.


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Thanks. Am doing it right away. Hopefully they will accept it and gave me a +ve reply. fingers crossed


Hi ckalyanii,

Did you do it? Consolidated all marksheets in single pdf, named it as transcript and submitted to ACS? Did they accept it? Did you got assessed +ve?


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes. I have combined all the mark-sheets into a single PDF with appropriate name. ACS accept it and gave me a +ve response.


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

ckalyanii said:


> Yes. I have combined all the mark-sheets into a single PDF with appropriate name. ACS accept it and gave me a +ve response.


That's good to hear... Thanks for your response ckalyanii.. Appreciate it..
And wish U all the best for further process and VISA entitlement..!!


----------



## KKB_0602 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have below 2 queries regarding the academic transcript/ mark-sheet.

1. I have all MCA mark-sheets with me which is having details of all the subjects (subject code +Subject description) like MCA101 - Mathematical foundation of Computer science ,will the consolidate 
mark-sheet of all three years work for ACS or do I necessarily need to provide the transcript instead ?

2. I have done B.Sc general(Physics, chemistry,Mathematics), In the all three years mar-sheets it has only given subject as Physics ( subject I and II), Chemistry(( subject I,II and III) and Mathematics( subject I,II and III) , will it work if submit consolidated mark-sheet?
I don't think University provides any transcripts for the general B.Sc or B.A. degree.?

Thanks,
Kamal


----------

